
Can I become associate professor/professor by self-learning? - seiitaishogun
Can I become associate professor&#x2F;professor by self-learning?
======
through
I share your aspirations, but considering the scholasticism of academic
research, you require formal accreditation to proceed with titular
decorations. I don’t see why you could not personally research a topic before
submitting a dissertation to a university you hopefully have access to. I
don’t know any other way to achieve the rank.

~~~
seiitaishogun
I don't want work in university. I only want self-education to have knowledge
equal professor.

~~~
sosilkj
Well, just to clarify, the term 'professor' usually means having a faculty
appointment in a university or other academic institution.

But, setting that aside, you definitely do not need an affiliation with a
university to pursue a life of the mind.

If you want to be a person of letters, a scholar, even a public intellectual,
then go for it!

------
timonoko
Yes you can. By studying and learning about something which no one else has
done before. I remember a professor of zoology, who was expert on catching
lemmings by jumping head first from some 5 meters away. They were truly
amazing jumps. This technique allowed studying various rats without harming
them. Especially in winter. He had very little formal education.

~~~
seiitaishogun
If no one else has done before, how can i find book for them?

